# Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 oder Fractal Define R5



## keks4 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich selbst besitze ein DS5 rev. B von Nanoxia und bin sehr zufrieden damit, nun ist mir jedoch aufgefallen das so gut wie nie dieses Case(das wenn man Wert auf 3 Lüfter legt, ergo man noch einen bestellen muss fürs Fractal) sogar Günstiger ist. mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob ich eine zu parteiische sicht habe und möchte wissen, welches Case für meine Hardware am besten wäre(rein theoretisch, werde mein DS5 nicht aufgeben xD )
Mal angenommen ich hätte noch kein Case und müsste diese Hardware unterbringen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2216e938c542c5ac5efcf784496cae4713c3fbdff7115 (so sieht mein System aus) welches ist dann das bessere Case wenn es Kühl und Silent zugleich sein soll? und falls es das fractal sein sollte das besser ist, welchen Lüfter sollte ich für den 2. Schacht vorne bestellen? (alles rein Theoretisch damit ich einen überblick hab wie viel ich mit meinem Ds5 gespart hab bzw. eben nicht  )

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2016)

Beide Gehäuse sind gut und ihr Geld wert. Es liegt an Dir, was Du auszugeben bereit bist


----------



## keks4 (20. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Beide Gehäuse sind gut und ihr Geld wert. Es liegt an Dir, was Du auszugeben bereit bist



Ich habe ja bereits das DS5, nun frage ich mich aber ob ich mit dem Fractal(das mit einem 3. Lüfter vorne etwa gleich viel wie mein Nanoxia kostet) besser beraten gewesen wäre.

ein + Punkt Für das DS weiss ich schon, es ist ein Big Tower, aber macht das Fractal das wieder wett? und wie siehts mit der Belüftung aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2016)

Was stört Dich an Deinem DS5 und was erhoffst Du Dir vom Fractal R5? Wenn es Dir um Silent geht, wäre einzig das R5 in der PCGH-Edition von Vorteil, aber die UNterschiede sind so gering, dass ich an Deiner Stelle das DS5 behalten würde.


----------



## keks4 (20. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was stört Dich an Deinem DS5 und was erhoffst Du Dir vom Fractal R5? Wenn es Dir um Silent geht, wäre einzig das R5 in der PCGH-Edition von Vorteil, aber die UNterschiede sind so gering, dass ich an Deiner Stelle das DS5 behalten würde.



Lese dir bitte meinen 1 Post nochmal durch, ich erwähne dort 2-3 mal das ich aus reiner Neugier frage und nicht vorhabe mein DS5 (mit dem ich mehr als zufrieden bin)zu tauschen.
allerdings wird das Fractal hier und in anderen Foren Dermassen als "Heiliger Gral" verehrt das ich einmal nachfragen wollte was den am Fractal soviel besser ist bzw. was mein DS den bitte NICHT hat was dieses Case hat...ausser  dem nach vorne raus gehenden bodenlüfterfilter (der mMn. Nice to Have ist aber nicht nötig, mein Case hat wegen dem Airflow nach hinten raus sowiese 40 cm abstand zur Wand) nichts gefunden was es besser machen würde...und das DS hat keine klemmenden USB Buchsen


----------



## GrueneMelone (20. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube die modularen Features und damit sich ergebenden Möglichkeiten + ich finde das bessere Design im Vergleich zum DS3 (finde ist eher der Konkurrent) locken mehr. Mich stört die 2 geteilte Tür. Ich finde die herausnehmbaren Staubfilter beim R5 genial. Optisch gefallen mir die grünen Lüfter auch nicht so super, ist aber okay. Finde bei Fractal das schwarz weiß sehr hübsch. Nachteil beim DS3 gegenüber dem R5 ist der geringe Platz hinterm Mainboard. Vorteil bei Nanoxia ist klar der zusätzlich verbaute Lüfter. Siehst du das ähnlich?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> ...allerdings wird das Fractal hier und in anderen Foren Dermassen als "Heiliger Gral" verehrt das ich einmal nachfragen wollte was den am Fractal soviel besser ist ...


Das Fractal R5 ist einfach rundum sehr gut. Ich habe mir damit einmal sehr viel Mühe mit der Analyse gemacht, darum kann und werde ich dieses Gehäuse jetzt mit Überzeugung empfehlen. Das Gehäuse ist absolut betrachtet sehr gut:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html

Ob das Nanoxia nun schlechter, gleich gut, anders oder besser ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, weil ich es nicht kenne und noch nicht angefasst habe. Mach doch einfach ein Review von Deinem Gehäuse und stelle es zur Diskussion. Darum fragte ich Dich, was Du an dem Gehäuse gut und nicht so gut findest. Ich finde es durchaus interessant und auf den ersten Blick fällt mir nichts negatives auf.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Januar 2016)

Das Define R5 bietet einfach ein wunderbares Komplettpaket zu einem sehr guten Preis, ähnlich dem Phanteks Enthoo Pro. 
Da kommen halt in Sachen Ausstattung und Features kaum Cases für 100€ ran.


----------



## keks4 (20. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Fractal R5 ist einfach rundum sehr gut. Ich habe mir damit einmal sehr viel Mühe mit der Analyse gemacht, darum kann und werde ich dieses Gehäuse jetzt mit Überzeugung empfehlen. Das Gehäuse ist absolut betrachtet sehr gut:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html
> 
> Ob das Nanoxia nun schlechter, gleich gut, anders oder besser ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, weil ich es nicht kenne und noch nicht angefasst habe. Mach doch einfach ein Review von Deinem Gehäuse und stelle es zur Diskussion. Darum fragte ich Dich, was Du an dem Gehäuse gut und nicht so gut findest. Ich finde es durchaus interessant und auf den ersten Blick fällt mir nichts negatives auf.



Keine schlechte Idee, was muss ich dabei beachten bei einem Review?


----------



## keks4 (20. Januar 2016)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Ich glaube die modularen Features und damit sich ergebenden Möglichkeiten + ich finde das bessere Design im Vergleich zum DS3 (finde ist eher der Konkurrent) locken mehr. Mich stört die 2 geteilte Tür. Ich finde die herausnehmbaren Staubfilter beim R5 genial. Optisch gefallen mir die grünen Lüfter auch nicht so super, ist aber okay. Finde bei Fractal das schwarz weiß sehr hübsch. Nachteil beim DS3 gegenüber dem R5 ist der geringe Platz hinterm Mainboard. Vorteil bei Nanoxia ist klar der zusätzlich verbaute Lüfter. Siehst du das ähnlich?



Nein es ist mit dem Ds5 zu vergleichen da es in der gleichen Preisregion liegt und wegen der 140 mm lüfter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee, was muss ich dabei beachten bei einem Review?


Nix, mach es, wie es Dir gefällt. Nach oben sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Fotos sind schön, gerade Detailsfotos, die man sonst nicht sieht, und auch Fotos mit eingebautem System helfen zur Bewertung, wenn man abschätzen will, ob z.B. Wasserkühlungsradiatoren reinpassen und welche. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und Du wirst an den Antworten sehen, dass es auch Dir hilft, Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen und mit den anderen Foristen zusammen weiter optmieren kannst. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass Dein Gehäuse sehr gut ist, wir kennen es nur zu wenig.


----------



## keks4 (21. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nix, mach es, wie Dir es gefällt. Nach oben sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Fotos sind schön, gerade Detailsfotos, die am sonsz nicht sieht, und auch Fotos mit eingebautem System helfen zur Bewertung, wenn man abschätzen will, ob z.B. Wasserkühlungsradiatoren reinpassen und welche. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und Du wirst an den Antworten sehen, dass es auch Dir hilft, Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen und mit den anderen Foristen zusdammen weiter optmieren kannst. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass Dein Gehäuse sehr gut ist, wir kennen es nur zu wenig.



Dann werde ich am WE mal anfangen mit Schreiben, wird allerdings 2-3 Wochen gehen bis ichs Online stelle, will ja nichts vergessen.
Danke für den Denkanstoss


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Als "Beispiel" mit höchst möglichem Anspruch wird dieses Thema gerne genannt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reme-asus-legt-mit-blitz-und-donner-nach.html

Zum Schreiben empfiehlt sich dieses Vorbereitungsforum, Da kannst Du üben und
korrigieren, und wenn es fertig ist, kannst Du das Thema einfach verschieben. Du 
hast für das Thema dann alle Moderationsrechte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/179

Du wirst sehen, es dauert, aber Du wirst Dein Gehäuse viel besser kennenlernen.
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2016)

Du könntest dir auch Videoreviews von Hardwarecanucks ansehen, auf was da Wert gelegt wird.


----------



## keks4 (23. Januar 2016)

ich habe jetzt mal angefangen damit die "Vorgeschichte" zu schreiben, (also wie ich dazu gekommen bin und wieso ich dieses Case genommen habe) und habe mir gedacht das ich im Beitrag selbst nur ein paar Bilder einfügen werde, dafür aber einen Link zu einem Dropbox ordner wo Bilder von allem ist was Vllt. intressant sein könnte, dann kann man selber entscheiden ob man sich die geschätzt 100 Bilder antun will(habe zum glück genug gemacht vor dem einbau für einen Kollegen  ) und habe dabei darauf geachtet das wirklich jedes noch so (für mich) unwichtige Detail drauf ist da ich mich bisher immer tierisch geärgert habe wenn genau das was ich sehen wollte Nicht auf dem Bild ist -.-

Vielen dank für den Tipp mit dem Video, werde mir ein paar ansehen


----------



## keks4 (27. Januar 2016)

Es wird wohl doch nichts mit dem rewiev... ich habe festgestellt das ich so gar nicht der Typ bin um etwas vorzustellen....die Vorgeschichte ging grad noch, alles was danach kommt lässt sich als "vor dem pc sitzen und Tastatur anstarren" beschreiben :// 
Tut mir leid


----------



## GrueneMelone (27. Januar 2016)

Wenigstens bist du ehrlich und du hast dazu gelernt. Ist doch nicht schlimm! Cool das du hier wenigstens allen Bescheid gibst. Respekt!!!


----------



## Trugor (5. Februar 2016)

Damit ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen muss: 

Wie sieht eigentlich der Unterschied bezüglich silent zwischen DS3, R4 und R5 aus? Brauche ein neues Gehäuse (mit DVD-Laufwerk) und bräuchte was echt leises (Freundin muss nebenher lernen können, ohne grantig zu werden  ). Das R5 ist eigentlich fast schon zu teuer, aber wenn es wesentlich leiser wäre, dann würde es in die Auswahl kommen. Haben alle eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung? Betreibe auch kein OC, nur ein 6500 und eine R9 390 müssen drin Platz finden. Was die Zukunft bringt ist ja ungewiss 

Danke schon einmal!


----------



## GrueneMelone (5. Februar 2016)

R5 hat glaube ich schon neuere Lüfter als das R4. Ansonsten würde ich dir vorschlagen das R4 zu nehmen. Allerdings sind die Verbesserungen bei der Handhabung von SSDs, Staubfiltern beim R5 schon sehr zu empfehlen. Das DS3 ist eine gute Alternative, allerdings ist da etwas wenig Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray. Ich würde dir glaube ich zum Fractal Design Define R5 oder Define S + externes Laufwerk raten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2016)

Wenn es wirklich leise sein soll, empfehle ich Dir das Ding hier. Vorteil: Es hat schon drei Lüfter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html


----------



## keks4 (6. Februar 2016)

Trugor schrieb:


> Damit ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen muss:
> 
> Wie sieht eigentlich der Unterschied bezüglich silent zwischen DS3, R4 und R5 aus? Brauche ein neues Gehäuse (mit DVD-Laufwerk) und bräuchte was echt leises (Freundin muss nebenher lernen können, ohne grantig zu werden  ). Das R5 ist eigentlich fast schon zu teuer, aber wenn es wesentlich leiser wäre, dann würde es in die Auswahl kommen. Haben alle eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung? Betreibe auch kein OC, nur ein 6500 und eine R9 390 müssen drin Platz finden. Was die Zukunft bringt ist ja ungewiss
> 
> Danke schon einmal!



Tut mir leid das ich erst jetzt antworte  zwischen dem R5 meines bekannten  (vom pc den ich für ihn zusammengestellt habe) und meinem DS5 liegt nicht alzu viel von der Lautstärke her; da beide gut gedämmt sind und 3 140mm Lüfter haben. Das DS3 hingegen hat etwas wenig Platz hinter dem Mainboard und nur 120er Lüfter, da würde ich dir zum fractal R5 raten in der pcgh edition da diese Version schon 3 Lüfter hat. Ausser du hast Platz für einen Big Tower, dann kannst auch das Deep Silence 5 rev. B nehmen, ist halt ein riesen Klotz xD
Edit: deine Hardware hat in jedem Case von den 3 Platz, preislich gesehen liegen das DS5 und das R5 etwa gleichauf. Vom DS3 würde ich persönlich abraten wegen den kleinen Lüftern und dem geringen Platz hinter dem Mainboard, die anderen beiden musst halt wissen wie viel platz das du hast ^^ ich persönlich würd zum R5 raten wenn du kein intresse an einem eatx board hast da es weniger Platz wegnimmt als das DS5 (bei dem muss man schon anfangen zu überlegen ob es unter den schreibtisch passt)


----------



## keks4 (6. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie nicht mein Tag...sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Rolly82 (5. Januar 2017)

Fehler meinerseits. hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Magera (3. Juli 2017)

hi,

der thread passt gerade zu meinem thema.

ich stehe auch vor der entscheidung r5 oder ds5.
wirklich entscheiden kann ich mich da nicht. pluspunkt für nanoxia wäre das es soweit ich gelesen habe eine deutsche firma ist.

welches der beiden würdet ihr nehmen, wenn der preisunterschied egal wäre, ihr schon nen 2. lüfter für das r5 hättet (gleicher wie bereits vorhanden) un der platz auch keine rolle spielt?


----------

